# New truck buying causes a stir



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

So the new F350 is almost year (finally) and I'm out at the dealer talking with my sales guy (nice guy) and we get on to the topic of the new 2005 Mustang. Have you seen this thing? OMG I could sell my camper and skip the truck (well not really) but these things just say BUY ME. Ford did right by the new Mustang (about time can anyone say Mustang II







).

So then I ask when they are getting one in as well as the new Freestyle. The Cadillac Catera we have was my moms, its great, sporty buy still a smaller car. So sales guys says they should be on the same rig with my truck







These new Freestyles look sharp too, not a minivan and not an SUV (can anyone stay rebirth of the station wagon?)

Now of course my wife would like a new Freestyle something with room but me on the other hand see's that Mustang and that midlife crisis thing kicks in.

So how about you... what do you think?









2005 Ford Mustang GT









2005 Ford Freestyle


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That mustang is really sharp, I heard Ford was going to be bringing out an updated look based on the old mustangs. I especially like the front grille with the round lamps and the mustang, very cool.

I'm thinkin' 2000 yukon, a '99 plymouth breeze and keeping a whole bunch of cash in my pocket























Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mike I hear ya, but its fun to dream


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sure is.

A friend of mine got a BMW Z4 over the summer and I got to give it a go, man, what a blast to drive. My philosophy has been "it gets me from here to there", but it's nice to do it in style once in a while!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Steve - Was that a Freudian slip when you said the "New F350 is almost year"








. It may feel like it but it has only been a short couple of months.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The Stang looks pretty nice. Will it fit in the TITAN!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What's the max tow rating on that 'stang??? Looks an awlful lot like a '69 with the dual round headlights. I like the retro looks Ford has been using lately. The T-Bird redux a couple of years ago looked sharp I thought. The '05 Mustang Looks better.

Tim


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Hadn't seen the Freestyle, but did see the Mustang and OMG was excatly what I said too! Personally, I'll go for silver, but told Dave that Silver, Red or Black would look great under the Christmas tree!!! Now if we only had the green for it! Funny thing about the Christmas tree was that for some reason he seems to think that a new GMC Sierra with the Allison Tranny (like his dad's...) would look even better under there! Even funnier yet was that I actually started thinking what a great surprise it would be to get one for him...with a nice big red bow on it...on Christmas morning. I don't know how it would work out, but I sure would think that a dealer could work with me on it. Oh yeah, i'm still looking for the green though. Maybe I should visit Y's money tree!







PS-i'm sure that the Mustang is very much a family car. I am sure that it would be much more reasonable than my 4 door Accord that I actually hold the title on!!! Yeah, right! Ok, i'll admit it-i'm 32 yrs old and for the first time in my life I actually own a car free and clear (other than DH Camaro that literally went up in smoke). Yep, i'm still giddy about getting that title in the mail, and about the whole smoke thing too







!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL money tree is clean now.... but I can dream!

Brook being free and clear is a great feeling, we have 2 that are clear and once the truck is paid off in about 3 years then then we'll swap one out. One payment is just fine by me. But nothing wrong with a bit of dreaming either.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Love the Mustang.

My 1st car was a 66 Stang K code 289 block with a 9" rear end. Red

I cannot really say it was, it still is...just rolled 400 000 miles on the olde girl. It is just my fun time toy now and only see sunshine sunny

I restort the car about 18 years ago and still looks great. I don't get it out much anymore. shy 3 kids and no place to child seats.. no seat belts either

Have you seen the Bullitt edition???

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I was out last night and just happen to swing by the dealership to see if a big white truck arrived... nope but they did have a new Mustang GT... sweet looking ride.

Thor do you have a picture of it?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

I post one as soon as I get one scanned. (The car has been winterized and covered already) The car actually made a car mag. I will try scanning the article and see if it can be read. The publication was back in 89.

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sweet deal Thor that is cool. I've put the convertible away as well, its not a collector yet but hopefully one day it will be. They only made 650 of the model I have.

BTW new Mustangs look great, wife looked at the one on the dealers lot, but the leg room in the back was almost non-existent.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Y-Guy your funny. No one gets a Mustang for the back seat comfort level do they??


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

With 2 kids and my wife thinking wow that would be fun to drive you do. Alas she realized the Cadi is doing just fine and best of all no payments! We can double up on the truck payments rather and have it paid off in 2 years.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Some pics of my 1st car.

After the 1st car wash in many years










4 years later

Picture taken for Car Crafter Mag in 1989



















Larger photos are in the gallery

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow the old Mustang Orange! A friend of mine has or had, been a while since I've seen it,one of the true 1964 Mustangs, not the 1964 1/2's. His didn't have reverse lights which I guess signified the 1/2.  Same color Orange. Those are fun old rides, congrats on keeping it around.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ooohhh, now there is an idea for a thread - pics of first or favorite cars or trucks and maybe even campers...

I always wanted a Mustang and finally bought one about 3 years ago. A blast to drive but I have a bad hip (encounter with a semi) and the clutch and the one-leg deep knee bend to get out and in while the car was in the garage was too much. I'm stuck with an SUV or truck.









Looks like a classic ride though! Pony envy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

I had to change the colour. I actual took a ford red base and added a bit of purple. It looks like "blood red" The car is all orginal except for the rims; I still have them stored away. I took a hood from a GT and put it on the car as well. I like the air intake scoop & the ram air adds more thunder. The motor as been blue printed and balanced. The car pushes alot of ponies









The plate reads YGO SLO "Why Go Slow" - This has gotten me pulled over a few times









Thor


----------

